# Finally found this board!



## 22649 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow. Why didn't I look for a message board about IBS sooner? When I found it today and started reading some of the posts, I cried. It's so nice to be reaffirmed that there ARE people like me. People who really understand what it's like. My family tries...but they just don't get it!About me: I'm 22 yrs old. I graduated from college in May in Fashion Design. I lived in New York City the summer of 04 bc I was required to do an internship. I don't know how I did that-I had minimal symptoms then too. I think I just knew that I really HAD to do that job...so I got through it. After school though I just couldn't imagine moving there. So I applied to some jobs in the Columbus OH area, and had one interview right after grad. OH my was that terrible! I posted in another spot about how I was on LexaPro...and it just made me want to throw up-and didn't really control any IBS issues. I wasn't eating bc I would either trigger my IBS or get nauseous. I was a wreck at the interview, and didn't get the job. I then decided to start my own jewelry business, mainly bc I could work at home. This was great...and I went almost the whole summer with no symptoms. Ever since X-mas it's gotten really bad again. At about the same time, I realized to take in the income I would like, I'd need a real job too. I got hired as a Part Timer for BMW, and was excited but very nervous. You know how it goes...I wake up 2 hrs bf work just so I can try to relax. I go to work an hour early and spend a good part of that time in the bathroom. I live on my Immodium in the mornings. I don't eat breakfast. I eat a sm salad for lunch. Usually by then I'm feeling a little better. Here's the prob though, and one reason I think I've been so bad-I'm working in a call center, so I'm going to be tied to my phone after training. I can't handle the stress! I try not to ever tell people about my IBS, bc they just don't get it. They think it's something I can magically control. I had to this morning though-I went into work for a special meeting (i don't normally work Fri). I was in the bathroom so long bf hand I was literally convinced I'd have to leave bf the meeting even started. I willed myself to go, and held a cold water bottle to my stomache, which sometimes helps. I got through the first half hour and then had to go. I emailed my supervisor and explained a little.How am I going to go back to work next week with all of the stress I feel? I really like my job and am trying everything to get through each day. It's so hard! But I'm glad to see that people HAVE had success, and I'm slowing weeding through the postings.Does anyone have ANY suggestions on what I can do for the short term? I'm going to try to go back to a doc soon, but don't have much faith in them!! Thanks!Lindsey


----------

